# DW Review - DW DoDo Juice Future Armour Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*James_Death's Official DW DoDo Juice Future Armour Review.

First Things First as Ever A Huge Thank You Goes out to the Companies and Individuals That Supply The Products For Detailing World To Test out and post our Honest opinions.

In This Instance The Thank's Must Go To Dom and DoDo Juice... For shipping out in this instance The DoDo Juice Future Armour.

DoDo Juice's Site...http://www.dodojuice.com

Available from all Good Detailing Retailers...Such as Roll Up & Shine...http://www.rollupandshine.com/dodo-juice-future-armour-wet-and-dry-spray-sealant-500ml-1680-p.asp

The Product...

A Spray Sealant... Looks Blue in colour and smells great... (we don't advocate sniffing detailing products on health and safety grounds... Always read the label)... The aroma is very pleasant in use not a necessary requirement but a pleasant fragrance when using a product is nice.

Oh Must Mention i really like the spray nozzle on this because its just twist to open and close, no twist for spray twist for jet twist off again yadda yadda open or closed simple and all i need... no need to look at the head to see what setting you have.










The Back of the wrap round label shows a lot of info at a glaze with its little informative images...










The label does peel back to reveal a good few pages in multiple languages...

DoDo Juice's Own Description...

This 31st Century Nano Sealant is the LSP of tomorrow. Use it on wet panels as a rinse wax to save time and effort. Or apply it to dry paint instead of your regular wax or sealant. Whether topping up existing protection or using it on its own. It's easy to apply, outlasts many standard waxes and sealants, beads nicely and sheets like crazy. Expect up to four months of logevity in the right conditions.

Method....

Although this can be used for a wax topper a standalone protection product and a rinse aid... all are simply sprayed on spread out over the panels...as DoDo say spread to level out the product... Simple instruction and a doddle to use.

So One panel that currently does not bead and slowly sheets water...










DoDo Juice Future Armour Sprayed on...and levelled...










Now going with the rinse aid option just simply take a hose to it to rinse it off...










Instand Beading and following an open hosing it sheeted superbly.

However i personally do not see the need to use as a rinse aid for the simple reason that when you level the DoDo Future Armour it only takes a little more spreading/buffing to see the product disappear. The vehicle is then protected the same as it would be after rinsing and drying but you have saved wetting the vehicle again.

Now the Bonnet... Can you tell which half had been treated with the DoDo Juice Future Armour and then rinsed with a free flowing hose...???...










I then went over the whole vehicle... this vehicle is already waxed but is dropping back and in the case of the bonnet had all but failed.... i must note that on the Toyota IQ to which I'm applying the DoDo Juice Future Armour always fails on the bonnet first and in fairly short order.

This time its a case of spray on level and waited a short space of time before buffing off.... Comes off a doddle. However i would spread over a panel and then buff off for the simple reason that i found with going round the vehicle levelling letting it sit and then buffing i found when returning to the vehicle the areas that received the initial spray before levelling seamed to have a more concentrated does and required a bit more pressure to buff those spots off.

So spray on panel spread and then buff off with another cloth before moving onto another section/panel.

So Beading once Bonnet and the rest of the vehicle coated with the Future Armour...










Not overly tight beading but pleasant to the eye and sheets off lovely we all want as little water sat on the vehicle to limit the dirt left behind when the water dries.

So Once dried off i did think to my eye that the Future Armour did leave a bit more gloss to the vehicle...



















Had No issues with plastic trim or glass even treating the side windows with the Future Armour.

Works a treat on plastics as can be seen with a couple of pics of it on the sons scooter...



















Over the 3 weeks and 3 washes the DoDo Future Armour is holding up, yes the beading is not tight but holding up well but a bit of drop back on the IQ Bonnet as i mentioned before this area always goes first, still going and sheeting well all over.

Now i have a well waxed Peugeot Partner so decided to do half this with the the Future Armour to see what extra longevity i get over the wax.

What i have found over the last couple of weeks is that the Future Armour coated side even when simply stood out in the rain holds far less water on the surface than the waxed side.

When the vehicle starts to roll, the Future Armour treated side of the bonnet moves water off faster than the waxed side and at 40mph is all but gone.

Here is an example....










As you can see the left side of the picture has far less water beads than the right side...

So Future Armour side...










Waxed Side...










Now In this instance we have a Land Rover Bonnet thats been cleaned and clayed and washed and panel wiped.... A rinse of water again just leaves a solid sheet of water over the panel...










Now once sprayed with the DoDo Juice Future Armour and buffed off...



















A week later and once washed...Still Beading.








*

*Price...*

*With a Retail price of £12.95 for a 500ml Bottle... Its Competitively Priced.

Would i use it again....

Without a doubt i will, super super easy to use on already protected panels and non protected panels.

Conclusion...

Competitively priced product... fast and simple to use... bonus of a pleasant fragrance... safe to use without fear of marking plastic trims or glass. Fast and effective product.

Thank you all for taking the time to read.

DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test.

Here is the Link to The Materials Safety Data Sheet for the DoDo Juice Future Armour Sealant...http://www.dodojuice.com/msds/docz/Dodo-Juice-Future-Armour-SDS-english.pdf

Has taken me a while to get this tested and posted up, but like most folk i work most of the week.
Our vehicles live outside 24/7 and at the mercy of the british climate especially in winter with no light to work with when back from work... however i finally managed to fit all the testing in over a few weeks in fits and starts with the weather.*


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers James, Brilliant review:thumb:


----------

